# crear interrupciones en labview



## JuanDavidAlvarado (Jul 15, 2010)

hola a todos
el problema es que cuando recibo informacion por el puerto serial de mi cpu.
lo recibo con un ciclo while en labview este me lee constantemente el puerto,
lo que quiero es que por medio de una interrupcion, me detecte el envio de un dato y ejecutar el programa. 
en si solo quiero que se ejecute el programa cuando detecte un envio de informacion, no se como hacer dicha interrupcion.
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOA (Jul 15, 2010)

http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/epd/p/id/4442
http://forums.ni.com/t5/LabVIEW/serial-port-interrupt/m-p/652880


----------

